
Ask HN: How are you tracking bugs? - byteofbits
Recently I&#x27;ve found myself becoming increasingly frustrated with the tools we use at work to track bugs in the software we develop.<p>To give context these are often small things such as &quot;make primary button the correct shade of blue&quot; but typically occur in high volume throughout the day. So far we&#x27;ve tried using Notion, Github Projects, JIRA and Clubhouse to track these but most of the time these systems feel clunky and too heavy to track the large number of mostly ephemeral  issues and the rapid cycle that fixes them.<p>In terms of feature set I would say we are quite light on requirements - mostly just the ability to quickly log bugs, triage them, merge duplicates and mark them as fixed.<p>Do you have any suggestions for a system that could work well? Perhaps you are using one of the system mentioned above and have configured it better than I was able to?<p>Thanks!
======
jasonblurb
Have you looked at Trello? I think it's good for small, rapid-fire issues.
Each card on a Trello board can be "flipped over" to add substantially more
detail, too - so it scales nicely to larger tasks that need to traverse the
same pipeline.

My team uses Jira, but I'd consider migrating to Trello if our workload looked
like what you're describing.

~~~
byteofbits
I've used Trello a couple years ago for some personal planning but hadn't
thought to try it. I'll give it a spin and see how it feels.

My gut feeling is that the Kanban / Board model might not be a good fit here
because the state is really a binary (not-fixed/fixed) and most kanban systems
struggle to represent that cleanly.

------
2rsf
Here's how we intended the system to work at one of those big ones-

We were using the sky blue devops system that the company developed to track
development tickets.

Bugs were triaged as soon as they arrived, by email or otherwise, and they
were either fixed asap or turned to a development ticket with the needed
priority.

If you think about it there is no real reason to track bugs as such, hopefully
your management won't care about bug statistics.

The above system works well enough if it's a small enough product and not too
many bugs, if you have to track bugs anyway you can use your development
tickets tagged with "bug"

------
GrumpyNl
We use jira and bitbucket for that. I'm happy with it.

